# RO drain



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

so just curious as to why my BWI 5 stage RO unit is dripping continoudly out of the waste tubing..i have a flush kit and an auto shut off attached...

Never had this problem before but its been at it for 8+ hrs now...constantly dripping...and only out of the waste line. I have the water completely turned off..

Any IDEAS plz!!!!!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Could be a failed check valve (CV) and/or auto shut off valve (ASOV). Usually the CV fails before the ASOV.

HTH


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

ok so without actually seeing the unit where are tyhe CV's located? or is there a CV in the ball valve..

This unit is only 2-3 months old...Its connected thru a saddle valve and i know the water is turned off completely both from sound and physically. So where is the water coming from? The chambers? If so you'd think they would of been drained by now. As it was is going on about 12 hrs of dripping at around drip/second


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

There are no miracles in this world. If unit was not drained in 12 hours, the water is arriving to the unit. Disconnect tube from the saddle valve and see if it holds water.
There are no miracles in this world. If unit was not drained in 12 hours, the water is arriving to the unit. Disconnect tube from the saddle valve and see if it holds water.
From my experience the saddle valves are crap and they are not designed for constant close/open operations. You just increase hole when close and open it often

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The CV is before the ASOV...either it is built into the elbow of the product port from the RO housing or a separate CV fitting after that.

The ball valve you see after the RO chamber is the flush valve which is on the waste line. From the RO chamber, it should split into two lines, one line w/o the ball valve (has flow restrictor) and the other the flush valve and then tie back into one line leading to the drain. The flush valve should normally be in the "Off"/closed in normal operation.

HTH


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

so my next question is where would i find a check valve and a ball valve for 1/4" tubing..i went to home hardware and they were talking id have to build one down from a 1/2" ball valve...and to me that just didnt seem right.. Is 1/4" not standard for RO unit applicatoin

so exactly what am i looking for and from where? TSC? Crappy Tire?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Home depot should have valve with 11/4 on both sides and you can insert it in your line after saddle valve

you can also cut your 0.5" copper line and use this one

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...2BHumidifiers%2Band%2BIcemakers.jsp?locale=en

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...r%2BHumidifier%2Band%2BIcemaker.jsp?locale=en

you can buy regular 1 1/5 ball valve with the 1 1/4 output size. You can buy compression (which you can install by yourself). The problem here that you should somehow build the "T" in the line in order to get line to the unit. I do not know if you have Propane Torch, but you can use the following products, despite I do not like them
http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...artial&Ntx=mode+matchall&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber
http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...artial&Ntx=mode+matchall&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

oh man this RO unit has been hell since i got it....only came w/ half the parts for hook up like i wanted it too and now its leaking so i have to shell out more dough to get it working again...and i hate doing plumbing......
thanks guys will have to wait until monday now to finish Mrs took the car to work...hopefully i can figure it out with the help offered


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

If you got it from BWI, then I'd call Tyler and ask him what's up.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

move to North York and I can help. This is a 5 minutes job

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

HA unfortunately....he is next to impossible to get a hold of....or maybe my timing is really bad....
I actually live by London so....but im going back to Crappy tire on Monday after work and going to get that one where i cut my piping and it just inserts over...Seems to be the easiest of em all


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

So Im dripping water out of the clean RO line. My question is is this really RO water? The Waste lines is pretty much not dripping at all....I really have to way to test if for purity. I was planning on using it in my tanks tho and just using ammonia rfemover just in case...


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Anything coming out of the clean line must pass through the membrane and not around it. I will be clean RO water.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

thats kinda what i figured but where is the waste going then


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If the waste line from the RO chamber is a single line, then the ball valve has to be opened to allow the waste water to run out as there isn't a flush kit installed....it always baffles me as to why they use a ball valve on the waste line if there isn't a flush kit.

If you can post a few pics of the RO unit, we can get a better idea of exactly how it was built and direct you in the next step.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

shrtmann said:


> HA unfortunately....he is next to impossible to get a hold of....or maybe my timing is really bad....(* was in this story* Sig) I actually live by London so....but im going back to Crappy tire on Monday after work and going to get that one where i cut my piping and it just inserts over...Seems to be the easiest of em all


Do not forget to shut main valve to the house

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

wtac said:


> If the waste line from the RO chamber is a single line, then the ball valve has to be opened to allow the waste water to run out as there isn't a flush kit installed....it always baffles me as to why they use a ball valve on the waste line if there isn't a flush kit.
> 
> If you can post a few pics of the RO unit, we can get a better idea of exactly how it was built and direct you in the next step.


Well the unit is BWI 5 stage Plus w/ ATO and Flush kit


----------

